# [DIY] Mini Canister



## SuperWen




----------



## jschall

The only problem I have with making canisters is that they never have proper disconnects, so you end up with something that you can never clean.


----------



## SuperWen

nicely works...!!!!


















water level never reach the canister cap, so water can't leak trough the cap











jschall said:


> The only problem I have with making canisters is that they never have proper disconnects, so you end up with something that you can never clean.


it's very easy to clean bro, just pull off the hose from suction cup then open up the canister cap.. it's so simple


----------



## darkoon

how much noise does it generate? i made one similar years ago with quietone pump, it was noisy... and where did you get those sponges from?


----------



## SuperWen

darkoon said:


> how much noise does it generate? i made one similar years ago with quietone pump, it was noisy... and where did you get those sponges from?


yes the powerhead produces soft noise, but it is not disturbing at all because the powerhead capacity is small.

i got the sponges from ACE Hardware, "AZOO 3 IN 1 BIO-SPONGE"


----------



## early bird

I'd like to see the construction of putting it together in a video photos doesn't 
help us without seeing how it's put together.


----------



## Aquaticz

Put this together a few years ago and is still in operation. I changed out a few hoses since then for seismic considerations. I did do a few before this version on smaller tanks & underneath cabinets. No bending over for this DIY!


----------



## early bird

Aquaticz said:


> Put this together a few years ago and is still in operation. I changed out a few hoses since then for seismic considerations. I did do a few before this version on smaller tanks & underneath cabinets. No bending over for this DIY!
> View attachment 75782
> View attachment 75783


that's way too much for me for just 1 aquarium to enjoy 
& way too complex for my enjoyment.


----------

